# [solved] brak mozliwosci pisania polskich znakow...

## bisz

Temat stary jak swiat, Polskie znaki widze, lecz nie moge ich pisac... Niestety robie wszystko to co robilem zawsze, po instalacji zeby je miec. 

czyli wystarczylo w xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl2"

#       Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

EndSection

```

i byly polskie. Gdzie moze byc problem, czego moge nie miec ?

Dodam jeszcze ze moj plik locale.gen wyglada tak :

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Pytanie: Czy po zmianie w tym pliku i odpalaniu programu locale-gen, trzeba przekompilowywac glibc zeby to cos dalo ?Last edited by bisz on Mon Nov 10, 2008 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *bisz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj z:

```
Option "XkbLayout" "pl"
```

 *bisz wrote:*   

> Pytanie: Czy po zmianie w tym pliku i odpalaniu programu locale-gen, trzeba przekompilowywac glibc zeby to cos dalo ?

 

Nie.

/etc/locale.gen określa dostępne lokalizacje (dla programów bezpośrednio używajacych gettext), a nie układy klawiatury.

----------

## bisz

"pl" pomoglo, dzieki. Powiedzcie jeszcze... Za co dokladnie odpowiada plik locale.gen ??

----------

## uzyszkodnik

http://olympus.het.brown.edu/cgi-bin/man/man2html?locale.gen+5

----------

## qbsiu

Witaj!

Wywal z xorga hal. U mnie pomogło.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Qlawy

 *qbsiu wrote:*   

> Witaj!
> 
> Wywal z xorga hal. U mnie pomogło.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!

 

najpierw trzeba wiedzieć co się zrobiło, potem dawać rady.

W nowych Xorgu jest możliwość aby hal zajął się obsługą peryferiów. Jeśli masz xorga z tą flagą to właśnie to robi i nie respektuje ustawień dotyczacych peryferiów z xorg.conf, a korzysta z plików .fdi.

----------

## bisz

Jeszcze taka koncowka problemu. Program kate/kwrite. Ustawiona domyslnie czcionka monospace.

Polskie litery moge pisac, ale tylko ł. ć oraz ó. Reszta pisze sie jako kwadraciki. Kodowanie 8859-1 i cp1250 - to samo tu i tu. Co doradzicie ?

----------

## mziab

 *bisz wrote:*   

> Jeszcze taka koncowka problemu. Program kate/kwrite. Ustawiona domyslnie czcionka monospace.
> 
> Polskie litery moge pisac, ale tylko ł. ć oraz ó. Reszta pisze sie jako kwadraciki. Kodowanie 8859-1 i cp1250 - to samo tu i tu. Co doradzicie ?

 

Usunąć media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera, a do /etc/portage/profile/package.provided (utwórz, jeśli nie masz) dopisać:

```
media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3
```

----------

## bisz

Dzieki! Pomoglo, wszystkie problemy rozwiazane

----------

